
Ask HN: Tips for Making MacOS High Sierra Faster? - gls2ro
I really like my 2010 Mac Book Pro 15&#x27;. Now I run MacOS High Sierra.<p>I am already using Vim for programming and terminal as much as possible. 
I am also using Grayscale mode (and saw other people recommending it here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17477760).<p>I am looking for more advices to make MacOS High Sierra faster.
======
coldtea
Run fast programs.

Skip Electron based shit like Slack, Spotify and the like.

Don't overload the system disk. Keep it at below 20% full.

Upgrade to a SSD if you don't have one already.

Bump up the RAM (there are aftermarket RAM options).

Grayscale mode wont do much. It will only affect the graphics pipeline, not
actual speed of the program's you're using.

Disable most always on third party services and run them on demand (you know,
programs that want to run in the background all the time, like third party
updaters, clipboard services, and such). Can live some programs you find
essential though.

Don't hack into Apple's settings for anything aside enabling/disabling
"defaults write" like options. Don't go removing folders etc and following BS
web advice from random tinkerers.

Best of all, why do you want to make "MacOS High Sierra faster"? It's fast
enough as it is. On a 2016 MBP I edit 4K video, write music, program in IDEs
and VMs, and so on.

Do you have a specific workflow you want to make faster?

------
newman8r
I know it's a bit unsolicited, buy you could give a linux distro a try.
Usually works pretty well on those slightly older MBPs, I've done that a few
times with a lot of success.

~~~
raarts
Well, OP specifically asked for faster MacOS, not a faster MacBook.

